# Itchy problem



## manydogz (Oct 10, 2015)

I hope someone here can help me figure out what's wrong with Shayna. Shayna is a five year old chocolate with white chi. I got her about 7 months ago from my neighbor who was moving. I've known her since the day she was born. Shayna is constantly biting and scratching her back right above her tail. I checked her for fleas, etc. Nothing, but I gave her a flea bath anyway and there were no dead ones. She has not lost any hair. No hot spots. No dry skin. No bumps or bites. But she still scratches and gnaws at this one spot. At one point I thought it might be an anxiety problem, but when I really thought about that I decided it wasn't likely. Besides the fact that she's known me all her life we've had a relationship all that time, too. She seemed to prefer to be with me rather than her owner and would sit by her side of the fence and call me to come outside and visit with her. Shayna's preference for me is the reason Diane gave her to me when she moved. Anyway, I called Diane and she told me that scratching and biting is not a new thing. Any ideas anyone has are greatly appreciated. I'm at a loss. All thunk out.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

manydogz said:


> I hope someone here can help me figure out what's wrong with Shayna. Shayna is a five year old chocolate with white chi. I got her about 7 months ago from my neighbor who was moving. I've known her since the day she was born. Shayna is constantly biting and scratching her back right above her tail. I checked her for fleas, etc. Nothing, but I gave her a flea bath anyway and there were no dead ones. She has not lost any hair. No hot spots. No dry skin. No bumps or bites. But she still scratches and gnaws at this one spot. At one point I thought it might be an anxiety problem, but when I really thought about that I decided it wasn't likely. Besides the fact that she's known me all her life we've had a relationship all that time, too. She seemed to prefer to be with me rather than her owner and would sit by her side of the fence and call me to come outside and visit with her. Shayna's preference for me is the reason Diane gave her to me when she moved. Anyway, I called Diane and she told me that scratching and biting is not a new thing. Any ideas anyone has are greatly appreciated. I'm at a loss. All thunk out.


sounds like Shayna has allergies. it could be environmental allergies or it could be allergergies to her food. 
I would start by changing her food . you should pick a dog food with a limited amount of ingredients in it. what are you feeding her now ? 
then, after picking a food to switch her to , you need to keep her on that food for at least a few weeks to see if it makes any difference. don't give her anything else to eat while observing . like no table scaps. its even best not to give her any treats while trying to figure this out cause it could be the treats she may be allergic too.

it can be very frustrating trying to figure out what causes your dogs allergies . good luck . I hope you can figure it out soon


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

If this is the ONLY spot she is biting, it may be pain? I'd have the vet x-ray her back and tail to make sure that this area is OK. If you are near a physical therapist for animals, you could have her evaluated for low back pain. 

If you are feeding a grain-free diet, and that does not resolve the biting (it may take 4-6 weeks) then I'd go with the above. Have you ever had her in a collar that makes it impossible for her to get to her back? I have a rubber inflatable one that is nicer for the dog, than the regular plastic 'cone'.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I agree with bothe ladies, it could be pain or allergies. The best thing you can do is get her to a vet to first rule out any medical conditions. From there, I'd address the diet issues. It seems like the owner before hadn't addressed this problem. Good luck


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

If she is only biting around the tail area my first thought would be anal glands. When anal glands are full or blocked dogs commonly bite and scratch this area. Does she have fishy breath ever? That is another symptom of an anal gland issue


----------



## manydogz (Oct 10, 2015)

She has been on a grain free diet since I've had her. She does get people food but it's not scraps. It's food that is cooked for the dogs. Fresh meat, mostly chicken and fresh vegetables. Dry dog food is left down for them all the time and they pick at it all day. Treats are freeze dried beef liver with no additives. Dog food is grain free. She does not have any kind of bad breath fishy or otherwise. I will get my vet to check her for pain, but she really doesn't act like she's in pain. I don't know if chicken is a high allergy food. Beef is so expensive. Hope I don't have to change her to that.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Peso is allergic to chicken.... he scratches and bites when he sneaks food from Kodys plate...... takes him a couple of days to settle out again.....


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

is her itchy problem year round or is it all the time ? I know you've only had her for a short time but has she had the itchies the whole time ?

also, look at the ingredients in the dry food your feeding her. what protein is in the dry food ?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Any updates on Shayna? I hope there's been some improvement for her. Keep us posted.


----------



## manydogz (Oct 10, 2015)

I took Shayna to my vet yesterday. He manipulated every part of her body and felt there was no point in doing x-ray's as she obviously has no pain anywhere. Anal glands are perfect. He expressed them anyway. Shayna took great exception to that! He examined her skin with, I think, a black light. No mites. No mange. No dandruff. No dry skin. No bumps. No fungus. No nothing. He agrees that I could stop feeding her chicken for a month and see if that helps. She is a high energy dog, but not enough to call it anxiety. All in all we had a lovely visit and he did not charge me.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Glad the vet visit went well. Now lets get to coconut oil. I have used it in their food for awhile. One of my chi's has dry skin, the other two do not. I drip about 5-6 drops of oil in their food. Too much and they get diarrhea. It has healing qualities too.


----------



## manydogz (Oct 10, 2015)

I didn't mention when I wrote this that along with the biting and scratching came incessant whining. That whine is enough to drive you to distraction. I look on it as her way of talking. Some bark, some growl, Shayna whines. Well, today I was putting cocoa butter cream on a small scabby spot that Vanessa sometimes gets on her back. Shayna was dancing around doing the whiny thing. So I said to her, "here, do you want some, too?" And I rubbed some all along her back. I thought nothing of it until some time later when I noticed she was not biting, scratching or whining. I have no idea what it did but Shayna is sleeping quietly on the back of the couch. Go figure.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Seems as if you have a possible solution? Cheap cure/help. Coconut oil probably would do the same?


----------



## manydogz (Oct 10, 2015)

All but one of my dogs love coconut oil. They get 1/4 teaspoon every day. Rheana refuses it. I did try rubbing it on Shayna's back but the other stuff works better. She's still whining and biting some but not nearly as much. The two allergy meds I use didn't work for her. I could give her prednisone but I feel that would only mask the problem and make me feel better. Long term prednisone use is not good for dogs or people.


----------

